# Carp fishing help



## jdw34 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello, 

I have a community lake that has some carp in it. I've tried a few things to catch one, but have been unable. I got some Magic Carp bait and they won't touch that. I've tried the corn method and I can see them come up and nibble on the corn I threw out for chum, but won't touch the corn on my hook. I know they are a sensitive fish and usually when I get within 10 feet of them they take off, but if I remain quiet and get my line out they will come near again. Can anyone offer any help on how I can hook into one of these beasts and have myself a nice fight? 

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep chumming sweet corn, get them used to eating it where you are fishing.
If you are using a large hook, go smaller. If you are using heavy line, go smaller.
Try to make as little commotion as possible.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Are you sure they're commons & not grassies ?? The amurs can be pretty picky & very easily spooked.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll 2nd that question, When you say comunity Lake I'd guess Triploid White Amur (Grass Carp) & though they sometime are cought with the same baits as common Carp typically are tough to catch because they don't feed in the same mannor.
Sweet corn is the always a great starting point but I have became a desciple of bread. Weather fished free floating on top or compressed into balls on the bottom it has been the home run for me on most every body of water I have ever fished.
Like stated before chum & you'll up your chances for sucess with the Carp & if Catfish are presant they'll key in on the chum faster than the Carp even when it's super hot out. 
Good luck & keep us posted - Outlaw


----------

